# My New Car with pics !!!!



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Well I picked her up this morning. Everything is perfect apart from a tiny hairline scratch on the Aluminium petrol cap which they are going to replace for me.

This car is fantastic. Anyone that is having doubts about the 2.0 T....Dont it is fantastic. This TT is sooooooooo much better than the MK I. That is based upon my ownership of a 180 BHP MK I which was Quattro. So far I havent noticed the lack of Quattro.

It had 31 miles on the clock which is acceptable I suppose and 3/4 tank of petrol.

I am actually quite happy with the IPOD connection (as long as you have playlists sorted you will be ok)

BOSE is fantastic IMO. Interior quality is fantastic. Bluetooth works perfectly for me (Nokia 6230i).

S-Tronic is absolutely amazing and the noise it makes as it changes gear just makes me smile.

Bi-Colours are amazing. Outer face of spokes is bright silver sides of spokes and inner rim is dark grey. I am not at all dissapointed with anything I have or havent specced.

Here are some pics but it is a really shitty day here today so pics dont do it justice.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

So you quite like it then??

:wink:

Congratulations Mike ... may you enjoy it for many many miles.


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks great Mike 

Also, the first decent picture that I've seen of the non-Xenon headlights.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## misterC2007 (Jan 17, 2007)

awssome looking car, great photos. Can't wait till I get mine next week...


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

It looks awsome - congrats :!:

And the bi-colours matches the colour of the car perfect :wink:

Now - go out and enjoy yourself, even if the car gets dirty in the "bad" weather :roll:

Regarding "bad" weather - this is what I have to cope with now...:

http://www.dagbladet.no/nyheter/2007/02 ... 6.html?i=1

ps: Mike - whats with the antenna on the roof? You don't have the Sat-nav system, so what's the antenna for??


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Arne said:


> ps: Mike - whats with the antenna on the roof? You don't have the Sat-nav system, so what's the antenna for??


It comes with the Bluetooth phone prep


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Stunning! Red leather looks really good in it too! I wasn't brave enough for the full red extended but now I'm thinking maybe I should have!

You'll be out enjoying it over the next few days so I expect your post-rate will be going down for a bit! :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice one Mike she looks beautiful [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

QuackingPlums said:


> Stunning! Red leather looks really good in it too! I wasn't brave enough for the full red extended but now I'm thinking maybe I should have!


it's really funny, i love the red leather and would go extended based on the above pics, but the pics i have seen vary so much, some look really good and it looks cool, but others look tacky, must be to do with the lighting conditions.

just mho!!


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

loic said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > ps: Mike - whats with the antenna on the roof? You don't have the Sat-nav system, so what's the antenna for??
> ...


The shark fin is a combined mobile phone antenna and GPS receiver, so you get it if you spec either of bluetooth phone prep or Sat Nav.

Car looks great Mike. Just like mine should look next Thursday


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn I have just noticed I didn't line up all the air vents when I took the internal photos :lol:


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks really nice - bet your driving round with a BIG smile on your face!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats and good luck with it Mike ! 

Looks great 8)


----------



## whiplash (Jan 31, 2007)

My compliments !!! it's wonderful !!!

....enjoy for me, too !!! i have still to wait a month ..... !!!! and the time goes very slowly :? :? :?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

She really is beautiful and so much fun to drive. I am absolutely amazed at the difference between the MK I and MK II when it comes to driving. Feels so smooth even with the standard suspension and 18 inch wheels.

The gear changes are amazing. Just floor it and either let the auto mode do the work or flip those paddles, either way the gear changes sound great.

By the way current MK II owners, I have a question.

Q: Why do I have mist inside my headlights ? Is this normal ? Will it go away eventually ?


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Mike...one word....STUNNING!!!!! Congratulations.

Still can't believe that as a grown man I have the jealousy of a 7 year old!!   :?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

octagonmike said:


> Q: Why do I have mist inside my headlights ? Is this normal ? Will it go away eventually ?


Mine did it at first as well and I was a bit miffed, but I cant say i've noticed it so much recently - maybe it gets better with age :?

I'm sure it mentions it in the manual somewhere, and they cover their arse by stating that it's quite normal! . :evil:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys.
> 
> She really is beautiful and so much fun to drive. I am absolutely amazed at the difference between the MK I and MK II when it comes to driving. Feels so smooth even with the standard suspension and 18 inch wheels.
> 
> ...


Mine had some mist as well when I got it, but that dissapeared within a day or so - and has not come back, even after a good wash in warm water :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> By the way current MK II owners, I have a question.
> 
> Q: Why do I have mist inside my headlights ? Is this normal ? Will it go away eventually ?


I think that was covered in another post somewhere ... it rings a faint bell ... but I can't remember the conclusion :?

I think the fact that it's already been raised answers your question as to whether it's "normal" or not though ... I've certainly noticed it on mine - and my car doesn't seem to be afflicted with the other mk2 problems (ie stuck spoiler, wind noise, etc!).


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Looks stunning!

Is that standard suspension? It sits well or maybe that's just the way you've parked?

Next Saturday can't come soon enough :lol:

How are your i-pod volume levels...have Audi cured that initial problem?


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

loic said:


> Looks great Mike
> 
> Also, the first decent picture that I've seen of the non-Xenon headlights.
> 
> Enjoy!!!


Mike

I know you're no doubt out around Essex banging on the miles somewhere but if you haven't got Xenon's, how do you have headlamp washers? :?:


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

Xenons run so hot the lenses are not air tight to prevent the lense glass exploding when you switch on the lights. (Air expands when heated). Not a problem with cooler running Halogens. Anyway thats how water vapour gets in and condenses on the inside of the Lenses. All Xenon cars get this depending at some point or another on weather/hummidity/temperature etc


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> Looks stunning!
> 
> Is that standard suspension? It sits well or maybe that's just the way you've parked?
> 
> ...


Standard suspension and with the 18inch bi-colours it sits very nicely thanks.

Standard suspension seems perfectly good to me. Very nice smoothride.

Ipod volume levels are brilliant. Plenty loud enough even at half volume on the head unit. I followed Tosh's advice before hand though and went into settings and made sure the volume limit on the Ipod was set to maximum.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

2meter said:


> loic said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great Mike
> ...


I dont have head lamp washers.

At a guess that is just a blanking plate where they would be or at least I think so :?


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> 2meter said:
> 
> 
> > loic said:
> ...


  Didn'tknow that...something new to think about.....  anyway.
How is the 'perma' smile


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Congratulations on finally getting it Mike. Sounds like you're having a blast already.

I find BOSE on CD excellent, but BOSE on iPod useless. How is your iPod BOSE compared to CD ?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Very Very happy thanks Pete (2meter)

I can't explain how superior this car is to the MK I

The build quality is staggering. Better than any other Audi I have ever been in before.

I obviously tst drove the MK II last October but after driving her for the first time today remembered exactly why I was sold on it back in October.

A truly amazing car even if you are just sitting in it. The 2.0 T is a great engine in this car. I drove the 2.0 T FSI A3 sportback a few weeks ago and I have o admit at the time I thought nice engine but so what. There is no "So What" when coupled to the MK II especially with DSG. I love her to bits.


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

Yep thats correct, all non Xenon cars have blanking plates where the Washers would be. Was discussed before IIRC.


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

Superb

Interior shots have wiped out any lingering doubts I had about going for full extended red.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Dr.Phibes said:


> Congratulations on finally getting it Mike. Sounds like you're having a blast already.
> 
> I find BOSE on CD excellent, but BOSE on iPod useless. How is your iPod BOSE compared to CD ?


So far I cannot fault the BOSE or IPOD in anyway for sound quality.

Ok so a bit of a pain that there are no track listings (Id Tags) for the Ipod but thats why I am currently sorting albums into playlists.

Honestly everyone, the IPOD and BOSE have had a little bit of bad press over recent months. I dont seem to have any problems (touch wood so far).

Same goes for the bluetooth although for me a phone is a phone is a phone and I have what is apparently classed to be an old fashioned Nokia 6230 i. I have just got another as part of phone "upgrade" and yes it is a bit plain but it works with the Audi Bluetooth perfectly


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Hooray! :wink:

Nice car - enjoy!


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Calibos said:


> Xenons run so hot the lenses are not air tight to prevent the lense glass exploding when you switch on the lights. (Air expands when heated). Not a problem with cooler running Halogens. Anyway thats how water vapour gets in and condenses on the inside of the Lenses. All Xenon cars get this depending at some point or another on weather/hummidity/temperature etc


But I havent got Xenons


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> So far I cannot fault the BOSE or IPOD in anyway for sound quality.


Sounds like they've improved something because my iPod though the BOSE is very poor. I think I'd better call the dealer to see if there is a software upgrade ?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Just been out for a spin with the guy in the next office to me. He is an Audi nut and has had BOSE in all his Audis and he commented on how good it sounded in the TT. We were listening to IPOD so maybe there has been a software upgrade. On half volume its bloody loud !


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

octagonmike said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks stunning!
> ...


It looks lower than some I've seen in pics! I have been battling with myself as to whether I need to lower mine or not when it comes, but yours sits very nicely on the standard suspension!

Can you talk me though those seetings please.....are you talking about the settings on your i-tunes / on PC or actual ipod?


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

At last you got your car  I think the red leather looks stunning congratulations 8)


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisB72 said:
> ...


On your IPOD: Go to Settings and there should be a setting that says "Volume Limit". Click on this and rotate click wheel to Max.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

blagman said:


> At last you got your car  I think the red leather looks stunning congratulations 8)


Thank you.

Those pics dont do it any justice actually. Looks amazing in the flesh as do the Bi-Colours


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

octagonmike said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > octagonmike said:
> ...


Can't find that setting...I have a 4th Generation 20GB ipod. Non colour but with click control.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Thats why then.

I used to have a non colour IPOD and that setting wasn't there. I now have a 30GB IPOD Video and it IS there.

New IPOD for you I think


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Congrats on the car Mike, it looks 8)

The bi-colours really suit a silver car.

Looks like you've also found a soloution for all the Bose and IPod haters as well [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

octagonmike said:


> Thats why then.
> 
> I used to have a non colour IPOD and that setting wasn't there. I now have a 30GB IPOD Video and it IS there.
> 
> New IPOD for you I think


Will mine be crap volume then?

Bugger this is turning out to be an expensive week! Long story!!! :?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

It might be ok.

I have set every track on my IPOD to max volume by highlighting all tracks in Itunes library right clicking them and then click "Get Info" then "Options" Tab the adjusted the volume adjustment slider to 100 %.

That might be worth a go although Tosh reckons it ruins the sound of the music. I havent noticed this though.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Congratulations Mike, enjoy your car :wink:


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks great Mike. Silver with red extended leather looks great I'm so glad I ordered it.

I reckon you're trying to get you pics on a sticky, cos they are all over the place :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Your house looks very smal compared to your car :wink: 
But i like the garden :lol:

Sorry Mike, but i love the pic's with houses on it. 
They gave the TT even more a future-look :wink:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm just showing off.

After today no more pics of my car - *I Promise*

I have never felt this way about a car in my life. Its an extraordinary feeling.

My TT [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Is this your first new car ?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

You're Joking Rebel.

In the last 5 years me and the wife have purchased 1 x Golf GT TDI, 1 x TT MK I 180, 1 x A4 Cab, 1 x Mini Cooper 'S' Convertible and now 1 x MK II TT. All from new

We basically keep them for 2 years but change 1 of our cars pretty much every year - 18 months.

We are car lovers and we live for today. I am lucky that at 37 years old I have 2 grown up step daughters of 18 and 21 (who we also bought brand new cars for when they passed their tests), my wife has very good job, I have my own company and so we are at a stage where the girls look after them selves pretty much. Me and the wife are living our lives again with nice holidays and nice cars and we are so lucky that we can live our lives in this way.

A4 Cab is going to be replaced in next 12 months probably although my wife loves it so might want to keep it. Maybe an A5 for us next


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Okey, sorry didn't know, it was because you looked so enthousiatic :wink: 
Which company do you have Mike?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I own a company that works for lots of the UK's leading Building Contractors.

We specialise in Fire Protection.

Our work includes spraying intumescent paint onto steelwork to fire protect the steelwork in the event of the fire.

We also install fire barriers to seal fire walls to stop the passage of flame and smoke.

We are also starting to get into Air Sealing which is becoming a big thing over here. This is to conserve energy and heat loss within new buildings.

Take a look if you wish http://www.octagoncs.co.uk


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Aha ! that's why you are alway's so agressive to me, when i wanted to start a fire in some theread's :wink:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Im not aggressive really Rebel.

I was probably just stressed waiting for my car.

Now I feel so relaxed and happy [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Octagonmike - congratulations on your new car, I think you must be solely responsible for 50% of the posts on here today [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



octagonmike said:


> I own a company........


Lucky you do, if you were a mere employee you would have been sacked by now for your ******** addiction :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Wondermikie said:


> Octagonmike - congratulations on your new car, I think you must be solely responsible for 50% of the posts on here today [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today.... ?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

octagonmike said:


> Damn I have just noticed I didn't line up all the air vents when I took the internal photos :lol:


or the steering wheel ;-)

Looking nice though. I thought about the bi-colour wheels before settling on the RS4's - now you've got me wondering again....

Have fun 

.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Speed Racer said:


> When you finally buy the man's version


What's the 'man's version' then Speedracer?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Come on Speedracer enlighten us with your words of wisdom - what's the 'man's version' ? please please dont try and tell us it's a MKI V6! :lol:


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Guy, where TF are you?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Speed Racer said:


> I get a lot of positive PMs from your side, most I assume are too afraid to agree with me openly.


Thats is the single most incredible statement


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Speed Racer said:


> Can I go now?


Oh must you, what will we do without your guidance and advice


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Guys, I think it isn't fair to hijack Mikey's thread 

Lets leave this thread for us to comment on Mikey's new car, not to fight about the same old stuff as always please 

If the Mods are being efficient, these recent posts should be split off and let run in a new thread :wink:


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

'and modified is a true joy to drive'

more drivel


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I see we have real constructive comments yet again.


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

'Lets leave this thread for us to comment on Mikey's new car, not to fight about the same old stuff as always please '

Always? Always?

So 10 posts per day for 3 months make a senior member.

Does substance count?


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Obviously not

FFS Guy where ARE you?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think if you did a poll of people who have OWNED both cars you will find most if not all prefer the MKII. Must be a reason :wink: :wink:

I've had every version of the MKI coupe and i would NEVER go back.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Shall i copy your post , what you said abouth us "MK2" drivers on the Mk1 forum?
> Why ain't you men enoug to say this over here to everybody? and now you are playing the softy?
> 
> You are a backstabber Speedy. if you only where a real hero and say it in to us all on this forum...... sorry, don;t like coward's.


Your english may not be so good Rebel but you've managed to strike the nail very firmly on the head there.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Pistols at dawn :?:


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

or is it handbags at ten paces?


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

Very Nice Mike.

Its nice to se what mine will look like in the flesh, apart from the interior.

It sounds like everything is just great with yours with only one minor thing to sort out.

Just out of interest, what aerial does the standard car come with if you dont have sat nav or bluetooth?

Craig.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi speedracer to quote you


> Now go back to your side where people actually value your input and have a nice day!


 :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

craig225 said:


> Just out of interest, what aerial does the standard car come with if you dont have sat nav or bluetooth?
> Craig.


Just the standard one :wink:

TBH  I don't even know where the aerial is hidden in my - standard - car. Presume it's tucked around the frame of the windscreen, or hidden away in the rooflining somewhere? There are no external protusions unless you have the sat nav and/or bluetooth prep. You just get the "pure" bodyshape without the fin thing.

There, that must be enough provocation to start a "pure is better", "no it isn't", "yes it is" reasoned debate ......

:wink:


----------



## TheGrimmestReaper (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Mikey - the long wait must have made it all the sweeter. Great car. Happy Motoring mate!!

Hey - magically we're back on thread topic!!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:lol: :lol:

I was just happy that the "i just had a call from the stealer and apparently the wheels have been fitted" threads would now cease.

but this is a whole new form of entertainmnet - keep it up guys :lol:


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

Hilarious! And they say women are bitchy!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mike - the car looks great, and the bi colours too, enjoy driving it now! Goodluck for Sunday...! :wink:


----------



## TheGrimmestReaper (Jan 16, 2007)

Oooh! Ashtray Girl 2 more posts than me! :evil:


----------



## TheGrimmestReaper (Jan 16, 2007)

Oooh! Ashtray Girl 1 more post than me! :evil:


----------



## TheGrimmestReaper (Jan 16, 2007)

The equaliser!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> craig225 said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of interest, what aerial does the standard car come with if you dont have sat nav or bluetooth?
> ...


I think it's on the rear window. :wink:


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

TheGrimmestReaper said:


> The equaliser!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice car and its still 2 1/2 years newer than mine :lol:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello guys just thought I would pop in to see whats happening and my Thread was hijacked by a German arguing with a dutchman.

I havent even read what they were arguing about. Its looks so boring.

With regard to the positioning of the aerial on the TT I'll wager a bet that it is within the tailgate. Not the window but the body of the tailgate itself.

In my A4 Cab its mounted in the boot lid.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I've had every version of the MKI coupe and i would NEVER go back.


So what did you think about your Mk1 V6 DSG? :lol: Perhaps you prefered the lower grade QS with it's tiny brakes (27% less brake torque), sloppy gerarbox, and less power??? QS: Top of the range or 1 last marketing stab to clear out the parts bin??? Certainly not the former.

Anyway, none of this was a Mk1 vs. Mk2 anything, but I see where your brain's at. You've also publicly stated that you have no real appreciation for the FWD 2.0T TT, so will the real Toshiba please stand up. back to the Mk1, the fact you feel you have to dog out a car you purchased more than once shows you have no brand loyalty, or TT cult loyalty. You're just a in-the-moment kind of guy. You'll be dogging out the current TT as soon as the 3rd generation is out, calling it a joke, and like Rebel, using journos to do your thinking for you. In fact, I know as much about the new TT as any of you and I don't even want one. I think that's quite funny.

Now that you're straight...

Just because I'm not blindly enthused about the new TT doesn't mean I don't accept and/or appreciate it for what it is. It's just not what I like in sports cars (too tame, too much trying to be all cars to all people; therefore, not niche enough for me, and no longer has the classic appeal I prefer). Some of the nose rubbing is just 'cause some of you guys can be a bit OTT at times. I honestly do try to help those that are stuggling for answers, Mk1 or Mk2. I usually only assert myself if there's something significant that you guys are completely missing in your arguments. Consider it a devil's advocate thing. Only trying to help typically though... And yes, for someone with a FWD car to try and dog out the Quattros, especially with the same motor as some of you, you got to be kidding?!?

Now, since at least 90% of you wish Rebel would _slide under a gas truck and taste his own blood _(joke from the late great Sam Kinison), I would think you would have been very entertained by the well deserved Rebel bashing. I thought it was funny...he's so easy to toy with as he's missing the logic gene. Besides, he'll turn on any of you who disagree with him, or when you purchase a new TTR. Really glad he's in your camp. That's the best part of all this for sure...

Oh well, live to fight another day. You know, these are just cars... I think your forum is the only car forum I know that openly bashes the previous generation (most mature audiences hold the previous generation in high esteem as they recognize the process of evolution and well kept examples of older cars). It's actually quite sad and adolescent.

My apologies to Rebel for making him have to look up so many big words in the English dictionary.

Really just messing with you guys. The Mk1 forum has been really boring lately. Later dudes!


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> Hello guys just thought I would pop in to see whats happening and my Thread was hijacked by a German arguing with a dutchman.
> 
> I havent even read what they were arguing about. Its looks so boring.


Sorry, man...

It all started when I genuinely complimented you and your first post. Rebel couldn't handle the fact that I posted so he dragged me into his uncouth world. Truly sorry (Already apologized once).

Wish we could all be friends. Maybe when you guys get off you damn high horse... It ain't like you buying Ferraris and Porsches, and it ain't like I drive a Punto. Dare to dream I guess...

BTW, I'm no more German than any of you. In fact, my ancestry is Scottish/Irish. Beam was my mother's maiden name. Ever heard of that one? Cheers!


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> Hello guys just thought I would pop in to see whats happening and my Thread was hijacked by a German arguing with a dutchman.
> 
> I havent even read what they were arguing about. Its looks so boring.
> 
> ...


Is that where it is in the A4 Mike??? I always wondered. GREAT!! And it's getting sold in a 1 week....after 2 years I finally find out. 

Hey Mike. As you slept with both the car and the handbook last night maybe you can take me through my TT instead of the dealer when mine finally arrives  you'll be an expert by then (if not already)

Poor Mrs Mike...she'll arrive back from NYC to find a TT shape in her bed! :lol:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

> I think your forum is the only car forum I know that openly bashes the previous generation


That is so untrue.

Most of us that have owned both love both cars.

The MK I was and still is a fabulous car and I know many non TT owners that would love to own either.

I actually would love to own one of each as they are both so different.

However and this is a balanced opinion, having owned both I believe that what they have done with the MK II Is an evolution of a great car. It is in my opinion a better car - for me anyway. Yes I know I have no Quattro but I honestly dont think I will miss this. That is my opinion and no matter how many people try to frce opinions down my throat then that is truly the way I feel.

To generalise and say that the people on this forum openly bash the MK I is crap. Go and take a look at the MK I Forum and the Flame Room which is FULL of MK I owners that tell you to Fuck Off when a MK II Owner posts a comment.

I think if anyone has the chip on their shoulder its the MK I owners that have only ever owned the MK I and not the MK II.

Those that have owned both have a balanced view. Those who havent do not.


----------



## sipajen (Nov 6, 2006)

**POST REMOVED**


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Preferred your old one, (in your old sig pic! :wink: ).

That red interior is pretty rank too to be honest mate. But, if you're happy then I'm happy.


----------



## St.George (Aug 30, 2006)

Good work, chap....... The car looks ace.

I like the review but it has not done me any good..... I was already excited about picking the car up in a couple of weeks and after reading that i just wanna smash something up. [smiley=smash.gif]

Why is it taking sooooo long??


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> That red interior is pretty rank too to be honest mate. But, if you're happy then I'm happy.


Come on, say what you really mean!

I've not seen a photo yet that shows the red leather interior "properly". I think it's the photo flash that makes it look bright & tarty. In reality it looks darker and more refined. To my eyes anyway. :?


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> Preferred your old one, (in your old sig pic! :wink: ).
> 
> That red interior is pretty rank too to be honest mate. But, if you're happy then I'm happy.


While I don't want to stir up another hornets nest and while I don't think people should be disuaded from giving their honest opinions............

.......the above is a classic example of, "If you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all!"

A nicer way to give your honest opinion would be to say " The interior colour is not to my taste"

Its not to my taste either but I certainly don't think its, 'Rank'. I don't have the personallity to pull off such a loud interior colour. I wish I did because its such a sporty distinctive colour. On the other hand I think all the black, grey and blueish interiors are too muted and dare I say it boring. I've gone for Luxor which will involve a lot maintenence but is almost as distinctive as the red but not as loud.

BTW that beemer in your sig is absolutely 'Rank' !!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Calibos said:


> nicer way to give your honest opinion would be to say " The interior colour is not to my taste"


Ok.

Mike ~ The interior colour is not to my taste.

Calibos ~ BTW that MkII in your sig is .........oh wait up, you haven't got one yet have you!!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm gonna be too afraid to post pics of my car at this rate.......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Post the pictures in black and white - no one will know then :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Post the pictures in black and white - no one will know then :wink:


Good idea


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Post the pictures in black and white


I bet he would get "what a cheap looking colour" comments ...


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Post the pictures in black and white
> ...


 :lol: There would be definite comments alright !


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Speed Racer said:


> I would think you would have been very entertained by the well deserved Rebel bashing.


I think it was the other way round - more a 'Speedracer bashing' and it was VERY entertaining, however unpopular Rebel may be at least he has you well sussed out sunshine.

Word of advise soldier boy, don't ramble so much (it's not a competition to see how many word's you can use) the best method for successful bullshitting is to keep it simple, so you can remember what you have said.

:wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Second that


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> Can't find that setting...I have a 4th Generation 20GB ipod. Non colour but with click control.


Have a look for "sound check" under "settings". Turn it OFF.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTonyTT said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't find that setting...I have a 4th Generation 20GB ipod. Non colour but with click control.
> ...


Thanks for that tip....I wondered what that setting was for?

Maybe I don't need a new iPod after all? I was hoing to leave this one in the car and MAYBE buy myself a nice new Nano for the daily commute on the tube!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTonyTT said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > That red interior is pretty rank too to be honest mate. But, if you're happy then I'm happy.
> ...


I think the interior needs to be photographed in pure daylight and not substitued with a flash! I'll have a go at it when I get mine as I've specced Magma in mine.......and for the record I love it!!!   8)


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Bryn said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > I would think you would have been very entertained by the well deserved Rebel bashing.
> ...


Well put Bryn


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

here here :wink:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I couldn't give a shit if anyone thinks my interior is tarty, shit, garish etc.

I especially dont take comments to heart from a bloke that drives a 2nd rate Beemer that looks like a Rover.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

With the BlueTooth option specified, do you get that odd phone adaptor/socket behind the armrest, or is it a non visual option?

Simon


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Miike - I really like the Magma Red seats - though the extended pack in red is not to my taste (I prefer black arm rests on the doors). I originally specced Magma Red for my car, but on inspection of a demonstrator at the dealer, I was dissapointed that the seat bases were also in red - all the publicity shots (inc. the on-line configurator) showed black seat bases and seat backs. This would look really cool - like racing seats. I got the dealer to raise my preference with Audi UK, but they said that the photos were not relevant to the UK market (strange response) and even when I offered to pay for a 'special order' they would not entertain me. So I went all black!

Anyway, the red looks good with your silver - and the wheels go really well. Have fun!

.


----------

